# Wanted to Buy: Broken heat presses



## krash1x (Jan 18, 2020)

Got a broken heat press. I will buy it from you looking for Stalh's, Hotronix, Geo Knight, Hixx and other commercial heat presses bought from aliababa. Please send a PM and the best way to contact you. Best regards Brian


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

